# Avatar



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

I'm going to sound like a bit of a moron but I cannot for the life of me find out where to add a pic for an avatar?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Go into the 'settings' menu top right of screen and select 'my settings' menu on left of screen and click on 'edit avatar'. You can use any image as your avatar.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Thought it was time I put one up.

Pug in a hat.

One for all the family...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Avatar pics are limited to 19.5kb - if you use a stock picture, it will get scaled down to fit the avatar image file size limit. If you limit the pic file size before porting it into the avatar, it will appear larger next to your forum moniker.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Aha! I was going to ask how you managed to get yours so big! (hush those sniggers).


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Milanski said:


> Aha! I was going to ask how you managed to get yours so big! (hush those sniggers).


Took me ages to figure that out.


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Where was the sunset pic taken Danny?


----------



## Mr Jackpots (Mar 20, 2021)

I know this is an old thread, but this post shows up top if you search 'avatar'.

Critical info if you're a newbie:

*You need to make five posts/replies before you get to edit your profile to any degree.*

☕


----------



## Hi Jac (May 11, 2021)

Thought it was a ios thing. Thanks Mr Jackpots 👍


----------



## CronoLauren (Aug 25, 2021)

Mr Jackpots said:


> I know this is an old thread, but this post shows up top if you search 'avatar'.
> 
> Critical info if you're a newbie:
> 
> ...


 I thought I was going mad for a second. Thanks for clarifying.


----------

